# poodle feet?? / lose the top knot?



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Bennington's feet a a mess!

Here is my situation. I do not have a fenced yard. I live in a townhouse/condo that is VERY dog friendly...EVERYONE has a dog, and we have big open grassy areas all around the complex. I have been taking Benni out every couple of hours for potty time, and when he poo's rewarding him with a nice long walk B) He LOVES walks!!

We both are enjoying the time, and its great socialization as we have everything from Great Danes to Pom's for Benni to meet and be friends with.

BUT...

I just can't keep his feet clean....he comes in a wet, grassy, pine straw hauling mess. I already took him to a groomer and had a puppy cut done, but she left his legs long (she said his coat was so pretty she couldn't bear to cut it :biggrin

I was thinking about doing poodle feet on him...but wanted advice on keeping him clean.

also...i am thinking of cutting the top knot...I just cant keep the hair out of his eyes...I keep putting it up 3 to 4 times a day...his eyes are tearing and now staining. could it be the food I am feeding him or the stress of a new home??? We just want to play and have fun...not keep messing with the top knot :blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that Benni would look cute no matter what coat length! They sure do get dirty outside! We'll see in the spring, when we're out in the yard everyday, if Laurel and Dewey get to keep their coats long???


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Would you have a groomer do it?

I don't know which poodle feet you are talking about ... Just where they only shave the foot but leave the leg alone?

or the entire leg?

I think just the foot shaved would look cute 

We often give Gus "poodle feet" in the summer because of his allergies.... It is def. easier to care for!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

No topknot is much easier to care for if the dog is constantly trying to get the topknot out! I would make sure the hair between the paw pads is as short as possible on the underside of the foot as this really keeps it easier it wash the foot. You can use shears or clippers to do so. As for the completely shaved "poodle-foot," it's up to you-- some people like it, but I really don't like that look because it reminds me of bony toes. I prefer Maltese to have fluffy feet :heart: everyone has his or her personal preference! When I went to Asia recently, I saw many Maltese with shaved toes (i guess its a common style there) and I still thought it looked strange. BUT, It's really what will make you happy and Benni happy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo often has shaved feet. It makes it much easier to treat his nail bed infections when they occur. It grows on you.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love malts to have longer hair on their legs and "fluffy feet", but I totally get you on the dirty feet! I've washed Steve's twice today already!!! If you do it, post a pic, maybe I'll do it too. Sometimes it's function over form! I can't help you on the topknot since we've never had one, but I can assure you he'll be adorable either way, and if he's always looking messy from trying to rub it out, then what's the point, right? :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It really is hard to keep the feet clean when they go out in wet weather. I use something called Bio Groom Waterless Shampoo. Its a spray and you just rub it in and wipe with a towel. It works pretty well. Also, I don't know how old Benni is but his tear staining could be from teething.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure what poodle feet are, but I understand how you feel about the messy feet!
I gave up on keeping Cici's feet looking white between baths, as long as she doesn't have mud or something nasty I'll just wipe her paws with a wet wipe. She doesn't get too dirty though. 

I'm not sure how long the hair on the legs of your fluff are, but you don't have to shave them all the way I think. When I take Cici to the groomer I ask for "teddy bear" style, and her legs/paws are left fluffy but short. They're short enough so she doesn't get tangles there or twigs/grass pieces, but long enough to look "fluffy" and not pink with skin showing through. I'm bad at estimating but I think it's around 1.5-2inches. 

As for the top knot, I'm in the same boat currently of having to do hers constantly but she still gets hair in her eyes, and has also been getting tear stains. Maltese loook super cute with or without top knots, it's just personal preference. If you like the look and want to be able to do top knots with bows then don't cut it because it will take quite a white to grow back out if you change your mind. I really like how top knots look so I'm going to keep "battling" with Cici over it, but it's getting much better. 
For her tear stains I'm washing her face every day with Biogroom (super easy), spa lavish once a week, and cutting the hair around her eyes so a least that hair doesn't get in her eyes. I also ordered some eye drops and I'm sure that will make an improvement also. 

Let us know what you decide to do, and post pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

If I were you, I would try to keep him out of the pine straw, as that often has sticky resin. Also keep out of stained mulch. As for wet feet, just keep a towel handy when you come in, use the waterless shampoo, and keep some cornstarch on hard to maintain dryness. I use a large make-up brush, dip in cornstarch, and apply to feet legs, then brush!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

We live on a farm and I kept my first Maltese Holly in poodle feet. I always thought they looked very cute on her and they made it so much easier to clean her feet when she came in from romping outside. The rest of her legs were still fluffy and she was otherwise kept in a couple inch all over puppy clip. When I took her to the groomer, they always gave her a little top knot with a bow but Holly always hated those and we took it out as soon as we got home. Otherwise she would spend all her time rubbing it on the rug and couch trying to get it out. Sadly, she passed away in August at the ripe old age of 17. I had her since she was a puppy.

I now have a new super adorable (aren't they all?!) 5 month old Maltese baby named Ivy. So far I have not trimmed her coat at all except to keep some hair out of her eyes. But I wouldn't hesitate to give her poodle paws too if I start having trouble keeping those toesies clean.

Now if someone could just come up with a sure-fire safe cure for tear stains... *sigh*


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

My maltese has fluffy legs with poodle feet and I love it. The feet aren't really shaved but they are short. I think having the feet short is extremely helpful when taking them outside. As for a top knot, we cut it months ago and have never looked back. I have mine groomed about every 5 weeks.


----------

